# Beer Books



## timryan (19/4/11)

Hey guys im interested in investing in a homebrew book any recommendations.. I'm only going K&K so nothing to advanced...



Cheers Tim


----------



## thedragon (19/4/11)

for the price of a decent 6-pack, you can't go wrong:

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/book/97809...885/How-to-Brew


----------



## timryan (19/4/11)

yer ive heard good things about that book.. Easy to Understand?


----------



## thedragon (19/4/11)

timryan said:


> yer ive heard good things about that book.. Easy to Understand?



Truth be told, I only ordered it online tonight moments before you started this thread... but it does come highly recommended.


----------



## IainMcLean (19/4/11)

It's the only book you'll need.
John's a great guy - a metallurgist from SoCal.
Check out his website: http://www.howtobrew.com
The 1st edition is basically the website - which you can use for free if you wish.


----------



## bum (19/4/11)

I highly recommend this book.


----------



## timryan (19/4/11)

Wow Thanks that was a real help arse... I mean Bum.. My bad (jokes)


----------



## bum (19/4/11)

So, you're at a place were blokes go to read about making beer. Did it occur to you that there might be more threads about homebrew books than there are actual homebrew books?

Do a search.


----------



## timryan (19/4/11)

My bad mate wasn't really thinking in between all the other study i have to do..


----------



## bignath (19/4/11)

timryan said:


> yer ive heard good things about that book.. Easy to Understand?



Parts of it are very easy to understand.

Parts of it will definitely give you a headache real quick.

However, it's a damn good book and whilst there are other really good books, this one gets recommended by more people than any other. 

I have the first edition (downloaded and reformatted from the web, printed and bound) so i don't know what subsequent releases are like. 

Also, one other that i like is Homebrewing for Dummies. Seriously, it's a real good book, has heaps of stuff you need to know about without going way over the top. Check that one out too.


----------



## keifer33 (19/4/11)

10% book depository discount as well
http://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/43251


----------



## Punkal (20/4/11)

​

keifer33 said:


> 10% book depository discount as well





keifer33 said:


> http://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/43251


 

Thanks i think ill try to use that... The how to brew book is great too... I have recently bought it and 3 other books, ill have some reading to do when i get home...


----------



## Dave70 (20/4/11)

Brewing Classic Styles is pretty much my go-to resource.

These are all on the way though.

Designing Great Beers.
Brew Like a Monk.
Clone Brews. 

But yeah, next time though, be sure to use the SEARCH function so you don't waste anybody's valuable time.
Matter of fact, you can find virtually anything on this site all over the internet and other forums - so we might as well just cancel our memberships and pull the plug on the whole fucken thing, eh?..


----------



## mxd (20/4/11)

there's a wiki
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=31417

and http://tinyurl.com/3qb6quc


----------



## argon (14/5/11)

Just bought the yeast book and designing great beers from book depository using the 10% discount code "May11"


----------



## Bribie G (14/5/11)

Bugger, just bought 3 Terry Pratchett books plus "Brewing Beers like those you Buy" from the late Dave Line, and didn't know about that discount. 

Should have used the search function B)


----------



## yardy (14/5/11)

bum said:


> I highly recommend this book.


why didn't you recommend your book, 'How to be an unhelpful tool' ?





+1 to reading* How To Brew by John Palmer* and when you kick on to Extract with spec grains and eventually All Grain, buy *Brewing Classic Styles by Jamil Zainasheff*


----------



## bum (14/5/11)

yardy said:


> why didn't you recommend your book, 'How to be an unhelpful tool' ?


It seems he already had that issue covered when he made an entirely redundant thread.


----------

